# Boaz Daniel - A promising new Bariton



## Christine I (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/boazdanielfan

My name is Christine, a second year music student in Berlin.
I've been following Daniel's career through the years and a few days ago I have opened for him a YouTube page that i'm very proud of .
I uploaded almost all of my videos of him from the following operas: Simon Boccanegra, The Marriage of Figaro, Don Giovanni, Magic Flute, Manon Lescaut and Don Carlo.

Enjoy

Christine

http://www.youtube.com/boazdanielfan


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Christine, 

He must be a great singer... 

considering you opened five threads on him.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

lol

10 char.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, Christine , 
Hello, Christine , 
Hello, Christine , 
Hello, Christine , 
Hello, Christine , 
Hello, Christine , 
Hello, Christine ,… 

Christine,…tine,…tine,…,tine…
welcome aboard…board…board…board…board…board…


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Christine, as I can see, you are a fan...

You can contribute to the thread I opened for you (and for everyone who really like a musician…)

http://www.talkclassical.com/1820-sexiest-musician.html


----------

